# Saddle shape descriptions



## db9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Looking at the saddle offerings from Ritchey 


Can anyone describe the different models and their shape ie. flat front to back - curved side to side etc.

Looking for something that is somewhat flat side to side with a bit of wave front to back.

Thanks


----------



## db9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Replying to my own thread..

Dave had responded on another forum.....

"Straight side to side, with a slight wave front to back, is without question our Contrail saddles. Try one out, they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee"


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You should also consider Wilderness Trail Bikes saddles. Despite the brand name, many of their saddles are road worthy. They also meet your criteria; flat side to side with a slight wave front to back.
I specifically chose them for those same characteristics.

I have an SST on one road bike, a Rocket on another, and a Deva on a third. All three have the features you seek and I find them very comfortable.


----------

